# Remplacer Superdrive DVR-104 sur iMac G4 800 ??



## Victor94 (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Mon iMac G4 a maintenant 3 ans et le graveur DVD intégré (pioneer DVR-104) commence à fatiguer, bcp de problèmes de lecture et gravures. Je souhaite donc le remplacer par le graveur DVD double couche de Samsung qui se trouve ici ----> http://www.samsungoms-europe.com/samsung.php?section=product&id=Writemaster TS-H552B

Mais cette version (appelée "bulk" sur la plus-part des sites vendeurs) est-elle compatible avec mon Mac ? (c'est quoi: "bulk")
Ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il doit-être IDE, mais est ce que la façade du graveur, avec le bouton eject et tout le toutim va rentrer dans la boule de mon G4 ?

Merci à tous 

(Si vous voulez aussi me donner votre avis sur ce graveur, n'hésitez-pas)

Vico


----------



## yul (17 Janvier 2005)

Salut,
Pour la compatibilité je ne sais pas mais voici quelques chose qui devrais t'aider à remplacer la bête,http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=106, ou bien ceci en anglais : http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/iMac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html.
J'ai pour ma part le même problème que toi, mais moi je vais achater un pionner le DVD 108 ou le 109, car d'origine il y a un 104 de chez Pionner. Tu en trouve pour 60 ¤ chez surcouff...


----------



## petitfuzzle (17 Janvier 2005)

Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Mon iMac G4 a maintenant 3 ans et le graveur DVD intégré (pioneer DVR-104) commence à fatiguer, bcp de problèmes de lecture et gravures. Je souhaite donc le remplacer par le graveur DVD double couche de Samsung qui se trouve ici ----> http://www.samsungoms-europe.com/samsung.php?section=product&id=Writemaster TS-H552B
> 
> ...



un pioneer 108D sans hésiter, le 109 n'est pas encore disponible et aura pour principale différence de pouvoir graver les DVD-R DL ... qui n'existent pas encore ! si tu veux j'en ai un neuf à vendre (cause commandé deux fois par erreur) avec facture (payé 72¤50) et garantie.


----------



## Victor94 (17 Janvier 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> un pioneer 108D sans hésiter, le 109 n'est pas encore disponible et aura pour principale différence de pouvoir graver les DVD-R DL ... qui n'existent pas encore ! si tu veux j'en ai un neuf à vendre (cause commandé deux fois par erreur) avec facture (payé 72¤50) et garantie.



Mon Samsung à l'air bien aussi, d'autant qu'il s'agit d'un graveur double couches, si si ça existe (y'en a 6 ds la boite ou je bosse). Il est à 59 euros, en plus j'ai moins confiance en Pioneer depuis que mon 104 est mort...

pardon d'insister mais je voulais surtout savoir si je pourrai faire rentrer le samsung et sa facade dans mon iMac ? (pour photo voir le lien ds mon 1er post)

Sinon, ca veut dire quoi "bulk"?

Merci les gars 
Vico


----------



## Victor94 (17 Janvier 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Pour la compatibilité je ne sais pas mais voici quelques chose qui devrais t'aider à remplacer la bête,http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=106, ou bien ceci en anglais : http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/iMac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html.
> J'ai pour ma part le même problème que toi, mais moi je vais achater un pionner le DVD 108 ou le 109, car d'origine il y a un 104 de chez Pionner. Tu en trouve pour 60 ¤ chez surcouff...



Yes, super ton lien, ça m'a permis de voir que le graveur DVD d'origine est assez épais lui aussi et que mon Samsung rentrea bien dans la boiboite (ou plutot la bouboule)
Merci encore, ciao !!


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2005)

D'après les liens MacBidouille et XLR8yourMac, c'est surtout la longueur du boitier qui est à vérifier pour être sûr que ça entre dans la boule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Mon iMac G4 a maintenant 3 ans et le graveur DVD intégré (pioneer DVR-104) commence à fatiguer, bcp de problèmes de lecture et gravures. Je souhaite donc le remplacer par le graveur DVD double couche de Samsung qui se trouve ici ----> http://www.samsungoms-europe.com/samsung.php?section=product&id=Writemaster TS-H552B
> 
> ...



Et si avant de changer, tu défragmentait ton disque dur ? J'avais les mêmes symptomes que toi, et depuis que je l'ai fait, c'est reparti comme quand c'était neuf. Par ailleurs, Le DVR 108 D est bien double couche, et avec lui, t'es sur de n'avoir aucub problème de compatibilité, vu qu'Apple le monte dans des G5 bridé en simple couche sous le nom  de DVR 117. De toute façon, à ce jour, tous les Pioneers sont directement compatibles Mac si le modèle ne commence pas par A (ex : DVR 106 D compatible, A106 pas compatible, sauf à le transformer en DVR 106 par remplacement du firmware, car il n'y a aucune différence matérielle).


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2005)

Le Pioneer DVR 109 est maintenant disponible... quelqu'un siait-il si on peut l'installer dans un iMac G4 (à la place du DVR 104) sans souci?

En terme de longueur, ça passe, mais du point de vue compatibilité avec MacOS X ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Le Pioneer DVR 109 est maintenant disponible... quelqu'un siait-il si on peut l'installer dans un iMac G4 (à la place du DVR 104) sans souci?
> 
> En terme de longueur, ça passe, mais du point de vue compatibilité avec MacOS X ???



A priori, aucun problème, Apple à utilisé tous les graveurs de DVD Pioneer de la série DVR dans ses Mac, pourquoi celui-ci ferait-il exception ?


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, aucun problème, Apple à utilisé tous les graveurs de DVD Pioneer de la série DVR dans ses Mac, pourquoi celui-ci ferait-il exception ?


 
Ben je me disais que peut-être les bons pilotes ne sont pas encore implantés sur MacOS X....


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de pilotes spécifiques, c'est pas un PC que t'as !


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de pilotes spécifiques, c'est pas un PC que t'as !


Ne crois pas ça!  As-tu déja fouillé un peu dans les fichiers système de ton Mac? Le nombre de pilotes installés est impressionnant!

Le fait qu'il ne faille pas installé de pilote ne veut pas dire que MacOS X n'a pas besoin de pilote pour gérer le matériel... simplement que les pilotes sont déjà préinstallés! (ce qui est plus simple sur Mac car Apple contrôle une bonne partie du matériel installé, à la différence de Microsoft pour les PC)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Quand je disais "pas de pilotes spécifiques", je pensais " pour un modèle précis, car des modèles DVR 103 à DVR 108 incluses de Pioneer, ils ont tous un firmware qui répond "matériel fourni/géré par Apple". De plus, ils sont "bootables", donc c'est Open Firmware qui les reconnais, pas Mac OS X, et je ne vois pas de raison que le DVR 109 déroge à cette règle. (au fait, il à quoi de plus que le 108 ?)


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2005)

ce qu'en dit MacBidouille:

Au programme (dixit Pioneer):
- Liquid Crystal Tilt, le mécanisme de compensation du tilt à cristaux liquides .
Il permet au faisceau laser d&#8217;être constamment perpendiculaire à la surface du disque, gage d&#8217;une écriture parfaite sur le disque. Il compense ainsi automatiquement les variations d&#8217;épaisseur ou de courbure du disque. 
- Smart Laser Drive, La technologie de pilotage laser intelligent .
Elle intègre le circuit de pilotage du laser sur le bloc optique &#8211; alors qu&#8217;il est généralement placé sur la carte mère du graveur &#8211; pour améliorer encore la précision du laser. 
- Distributed Real-Time -Deffect Management, la gestion des erreurs en temps réel.
Elle permet de gérer les erreurs d&#8217;écriture en temps réel et ainsi d&#8217;améliorer la re-lecture des données gravées pour une plus grande compatibilité. 
- Ultra Dynamic Resonance Absorption, L&#8217;absorption des vibrations.
Le système Ultra DRATM réduit de 80% les phénomènes de résonances liés aux hautes vitesses de rotation (9 200 t/m).. Le système anti-vibrations Ultra DRA permet au laser haute précision de rester stable pendant la gravure haute vitesse.

Et pour les performances:
Ecriture des DVD+/-R en 16x
Ecriture des DVD+R9 4x
Ecriture des DVD-R DL 4x
Ecriture des DVD-RW 6x
Ecriture des DVD+RW 8x
Ecriture des CD-R en 40x
Ecriture des CD-RW en 24x
Il lit les CD en 40x, les DVD en 16 et les DVD-RAM en 2x.

En résumé, la vitesse de gravure des CD et des DVD réinscriptibles est en augmentation par rapport au 108. Il supporte aussi le format DVD-R DL. Mais aucun média à cette norme n'est disponible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Et de combien faut-il s'alléger pour cette merveille ?


----------



## Victor94 (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et de combien faut-il s'alléger pour cette merveille ?



Perso, j'ai acheté le mien il y a 3 jours sur multe-pass pour 79¤ (+frais de port, sois 83¤)

C'est une tuerie ce Graveur... qq1 disait qu'on ne trouve pas encore les DVD double-couche sur le marché, en ce qui me concerne j'ai la chance d'en avoir à dispo là ou je bosse, mais on m'a dit que c'était pas encore très stable  et cher


----------



## yoffy (31 Janvier 2005)

Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ca veut dire quoi "bulk"?


Cela équivaut à "en gros","en vrac" normalement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> qq1 disait qu'on ne trouve pas encore les DVD double-couche sur le marché, en ce qui me concerne j'ai la chance d'en avoir à dispo là ou je bosse, mais on m'a dit que c'était pas encore très stable  et cher



Ca, c'est des menteries, il y en à au centre Leclerc à côté de chez moi ! Par contre, j'ai pas fais gaffe au prix.  et pour la stabilité, ben faudra attendre pour les tests, because chez moi, c'est DVR 107


----------



## Victor94 (5 Février 2005)

J'ai donc acheté un Pioneer DVR_109 pour remplacer le 104 de mon iMac G4, j'ai suivi la procédure de remplacement au poil, mais je n'arrive plus à booter OSX sur mon disque dur, ni depuis le CD d'install...
Concernant cette histoire de Slave ou Master, j'ai essayé de mettre le DVR-109 dans les 2 positions, rien n'y fait...

QQ1 peut-il m'aider ?
Merci 
Victor


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc acheté un Pioneer DVR_109 pour remplacer le 104 de mon iMac G4, j'ai suivi la procédure de remplacement au poil, mais je n'arrive plus à booter OSX sur mon disque dur, ni depuis le CD d'install...
> Concernant cette histoire de Slave ou Master, j'ai essayé de mettre le DVR-109 dans les 2 positions, rien n'y fait...
> 
> QQ1 peut-il m'aider ?
> ...



1) Si tu n'as pas touché au disque dur, le graveur doit être mis en SLAVE. Attention de pas confondre, généralement sur les unités optiques, on trouve trois paires de broches dont une à relier par un cavalier. En général, elles se présentent comme ça :

          C  M  S
          S  A  L
          :   :  :  

La position "Slave" est celle repérée par les lettres "SL", donc la plus à droite ici. Par ailleurs, sur la nappe IDE, un des fils latéraux est coloré différement des autres (rouge en général, et gris pour les autres). Le connecteur doit être branché, tant sur le graveur que sur le disque dur avec ce fil de couleur différente du coté de la prise à quatre broches de l'alimentation électrique. Normalement, il y a un détrompeur sur la prise, mais pas toujours. Attention aussi coté carte mère à bien brancher cette nappe dans le bon sens si elle a été débranchée et qu'il n'y a pas de détrompeur (dans ce cas, si ça ne marche pas dans un sens, essaie dans l'autre, il n'y a pas de risque électrique pour le matériel normalement).

2) Si tout est correct au niveau du 1), et que ça ne marche toujours pas, il peut être souhaitable de "zapper la pram". Pour ce faire, démarre le Mac en tenant les touches "pomme" "alt" "P" "R" enfoncées simultanément, et ce jusqu'a avoir entendu quatre ou cinq fois (pour être sur) le son de démarrage.

Dans tout les cas, quand tu touches les parties électroniques dans le Mac, pense à te décharger de ton électricité statique en touchant une partie métalique du chassis.

Bon courage.


----------



## Victor94 (6 Février 2005)

C'est bon !! ça marche 

Je n'avais pas regarder la config du DD, il était en slave. Je l'ai mis en Master et le dvd en slave et ça marche.
(Ce qui est drole c'est qu'avant, avec mon dvr104, ils étaient tous les 2 en slave et ca fonctionnait...)

Merci Pascal pour avoir pris le temps de répondre à mon problème 
Ciao !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon !! ça marche
> 
> Je n'avais pas regarder la config du DD, il était en slave. Je l'ai mis en Master et le dvd en slave et ça marche.
> (Ce qui est drole c'est qu'avant, avec mon dvr104, ils étaient tous les 2 en slave et ca fonctionnait...)
> ...


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2005)

Super... je vais donc pouvoir me lancer dans la même opération (en installant en même temps un disque dur 7200 tours Caviar de Western Digital qui est annoncé très silencieux et dégageant peu de chaleur et une barrette RAM interne de 512 Mo).

Au fait qu'est-ce que ça donne le DVR 109? Est-il reconnu par toutes les iApps?

J'ai lu sur Macbidouille qu'il ont mis à jour le firmware du 109 (qu'ils ont testés sur un G5), en l'installant d'abord sur un PC (pour lui mettre le firmware le plus récent). j'ai lu aussi que pour l'instant la gravure double-couche n'est pas totalement fonctionnelle (Pioneer attendant que les supports RW double-couches soient disponibles pour débrider cette possibilité bia une mise à jou firmware)


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (4 Novembre 2006)

Salut, je me colle à ce fil pour un problème semblable. Le DVR-104 de mon PowerMac G4 MDD vient de mourir, donc il faut le remplacer. Je pensais au DVR-111D:
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/43/92/442/DVR-111D/index.html

L'interface IDE/ATAPI est la bonne. Ca devrait marcher, non?


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (4 Novembre 2006)

Et ce matin, le DVR-104 est de nouveau en marche.  je crois qu'il y a deux possibilitées:

le cable
le Superdrive est en train de me laisser

Comme on dit en italien: BOH! Chi ci capisce qualcosa è bravo!


----------



## Lila (24 Janvier 2007)

Bon je prend ce fil pour support de ma question plutôt que d'en ouvrir un de plus ....

..puisque nous parlons de PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-104
...c'est ce lui que j''ai dans mon : 

Nom de lordinateur :	Power Mac G4
  Modèle dordinateur :	PowerMac3,6
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G4  (2.1)
  Nombre de processeurs :	2
  Vitesse du processeur :	867 MHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 (par processeur) :	1 Mo
  Mémoire :	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	133 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.4.8f2
  Numéro de série :	CK233KS4NFX

et en gravure de disque : 

Révision du programme interne :	A227
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	2000 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :	Oui
  Stratégies décriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Non


...En tentant bêtement (qui a dit c'est tout lui ?) de graver avec des DVD-RW 6x Verbatiml SERL "RW2"...Toast m'a demandé de mettre un disque gravable...ne reconnaissant pas celui là... le sytème ne reconnaît pas non plus le disque comme disque vierge ...il l'éjecte direct.

Donc il y a-t-il un upload du firmware pour ce graveur ?


merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

Le DVR 104D est un graveur 2x pour les DVD-R, et 1x pour les DVD-RW, comme le 103 . La seule diff&#233;rence avec le 103, c'est qu'il les lit en 6x au lieu de 4, mais autrement, c'est le m&#234;me. Pas &#233;tonnant donc qu'il ne puisse graver des DVD-RW 6X, tout comme les graveurs de CD-RW 4x ne pouvaient pas graver les CD-RW 8x ou 10x.

Aucune mise &#224; jour du firmware ne peut rem&#233;dier &#224; cette limitation mat&#233;rielle.

Mon conseil : Fais comme moi, j'ai remplac&#233; le DVR 103D de mon PM G4 "Audio-num&#233;rique" (la s&#233;rie juste avant le tien) par un DVR 111D, et ce pour 39 &#8364; TTC. Depuis, je grave tout ce qui bouge.


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le DVR 104D est un graveur 2x pour les DVD-R, et 1x pour les DVD-RW, comme le 103 . La seule différence avec le 103, c'est qu'il les lit en 6x au lieu de 4, mais autrement, c'est le même. Pas étonnant donc qu'il ne puisse graver des DVD-RW 6X, tout comme les graveurs de CD-RW 4x ne pouvaient pas graver les CD-RW 8x ou 10x.
> 
> Aucune mise à jour du firmware ne peut remédier à cette limitation matérielle.
> 
> Mon conseil : Fais comme moi, j'ai remplacé le DVR 103D de mon PM G4 "Audio-numérique" (la série juste avant le tien) par un DVR 111D, et ce pour 39  TTC. Depuis, je grave tout ce qui bouge.



Idem j'ai mis ce même graveur dans mon iMac boule, et ce n'est que du bonheur


----------

